# Any Professional Ideas on what I got here?



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

OK I couldn't find my old post, so here are pics of my P, what is he?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking serrasalmus altuvei


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

I purchased it as a black Rhom, altuvei would be alright... He's super agressive and eats like a pig not too bad for a $20 fish, altuvei are expensive online... wow.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

a rhom is a rhom is a rhom. but its an awesome rhom if its super agressive and eats a lot!


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

So is it safe to say it's not compressus?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

t00nCiNaToR said:


> So is it safe to say it's not compressus?


Most likely altuvei.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think its safe to say


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

From those pics I'd have to say it's a rhom. It doesn't look like an altuvei to me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats a altuvie off aquascape...i dont think it looks like that. id say rhom


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

t00nCiNaToR said:


> I purchased it as a black Rhom, altuvei would be alright... He's super agressive and eats like a pig not too bad for a $20 fish, altuvei are expensive online... wow.


$20?? where are you from?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

How big is it?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigga said:


> thats a altuvie off aquascape...i dont think it looks like that. id say rhom


It could be a thick altuvie.. It might be rhomb


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

fett529, 
in selling piranahas there is a tons of miss identifyed species for sale it may be sold als a rhom but it doesnt mean it is since rhoms are common in alot of rivers that other serras are in so they may catch a fish and sell it thinking its a rhom when its actually another species

personnaly i think its a rhom too but nice looking fish for whatever it it


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think its a s. brandtii


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

StReLoK said:


> I think its a s. brandtii
> 
> View attachment 151249


yes they do look similiar


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats not a Brantii, its a sanchezi. 
The anal fin on the Brantii is placed farther foward then on all other serra's. Picture a vertical line running up from the front ray of the anal fin up to the dorsal. If that first ray lines up with the first few rays of the dorsal, then its a Brantii. If it doesn't then its not.
Tried to dink around and make an example, but its hard because the fish are not sitting level. But you get the idea.
$20.00 is an awsome deal btw.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Thats not a Brantii, its a sanchezi.
> The anal fin on the Brantii is placed farther foward then on all other serra's. Picture a vertical line running up from the front ray of the anal fin up to the dorsal. If that first ray lines up with the first few rays of the dorsal, then its a Brantii. If it doesn't then its not.
> Tried to dink around and make an example, but its hard because the fish are not sitting level. But you get the idea.
> $20.00 is an awsome deal btw.


The fish that is at the top of this thread is not a Sanchezi and I do not think the pic of the Brandtii is a Sanchezi as well.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

[/quote]The fish that is at the top of this thread is not a Sanchezi and I do not think the pic of the Brandtii is a Sanchezi as well.
[/quote]

????huh?

I believe that the original poster of this thread has a sanchezi. I do not think that the pic of the brandtii in front of the blue background is a sanchezi as well...thats a Brandtii. I don't understand how you would think that was what I was claiming? I was explaining to Coutl and StReLoK how to make out the physical difference from Brandtii's to all other serra making the fish in question, not a Brandtii.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. brandtii, S. compressus, S. altuvei and S. hastatatus (members of compressus group) all have the anal fin-dorsal fin alignment similar. The fish in question at the top is not S. brandtii. Probably S. altuvei.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow I'm so confused...







I live in Canada and got him from my LFS for 20.00 tax included as a Black Piranha... he is now about 3.5-4" long, He eats an earthworm a day, he hates all frozen/fresh meats. I wish his eyes would start turning red... that I can't wait to see. I still wish I knew what he was for real, besides just a bad-a$$...









So he is...

a) altuvei
b) Sanchezi
c) Rhombeus

When oh when will I know for sure? I don't think he is Sanchezi, all the pics I've seen online don't look anything like him, but I think he looks more like this guy from Trigga's post above... He's fairly wide, maybe 1/2 an inch, but that maybe because af all the worms he eats.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> S. brandtii, S. compressus, S. altuvei and S. hastatatus (members of compressus group) all have the anal fin-dorsal fin alignment similar. The fish in question at the top is not S. brandtii. *Probably S. altuvei*.


3rd time is a charm...if Frank (hastatus) says it is probably altuvei, then that is your answer.









If you still question it's identity, post another pic when it reaches the 5-6" mark.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Then it's settled then, altuvei it is. How is that pronounced by the way? Is it Alt-u-vey or Alt-u-vi? Thanks again... Oh yeah, about when do they're eyes start changing? and do altuvei's eyes turn Ruby red?

Joy, I just called my LFS and they said they Import all their fish from Peru, So I have a Peruvian S. Rhombeus from the Rio Napo. A little detctive work is always needed. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

t00nCiNaToR said:


> Joy, I just called my LFS and they said they Import all their fish from Peru, So I have a Peruvian S. Rhombeus from the Rio Napo. A little detctive work is always needed. Thanks Guys!


Collection point does help...altuvei are found in Venezuela. As long as it was collected in Peru (just because the exporter is based there doesn't mean all p's are collected there), then it would most likely be a rhom or compressus. Unique look if it is a rhom...possibly a complex form. Post some pics sometime when you get a chance with the fish against a neutral background, no flash or shadows, and a good flank shot. A head on shot showing the thickness would be good to.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

BioTeAcH said:


> Joy, I just called my LFS and they said they Import all their fish from Peru, So I have a Peruvian S. Rhombeus from the Rio Napo. A little detctive work is always needed. Thanks Guys!


Collection point does help...altuvei are found in Venezuela. As long as it was collected in Peru (just because the exporter is based there doesn't mean all p's are collected there), then it would most likely be a rhom or compressus. Unique look if it is a rhom...possibly a complex form. Post some pics sometime when you get a chance with the fish against a neutral background, no flash or shadows, and a good flank shot. A head on shot showing the thickness would be good to.








[/quote]

Will do, I'll wait another few months once he's put on an inch or two, it'll make it easier for everyone. like I said, he's about 1/2" wide. And jet black on the top of his head and back.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Wolfgang Schulte has a picture of one of those in his book on the last page after the index. He just labeled it as a Serrasalmus and didn't give it a species. Besides its irredescent color it strongly resembles a gold spilo.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what stores in canada sell rhoms for 20$ around me there 100$ for like 2 inches


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Joy, I just called my LFS and they said they Import all their fish from Peru, So I have a Peruvian S. Rhombeus from the Rio Napo. A little detctive work is always needed. Thanks Guys!


Collection point does help...altuvei are found in Venezuela. As long as it was collected in Peru *(just because the exporter is based there doesn't mean all p's are collected there)*, then it would most likely be a rhom or compressus. Unique look if it is a rhom...possibly a complex form. Post some pics sometime when you get a chance with the fish against a neutral background, no flash or shadows, and a good flank shot. A head on shot showing the thickness would be good to.








[/quote]

bioteach, does it mean that they couldve collected it from another location like venezuela or bolivia or brazil? and they're only based in peru thats why LFS say that the p's are from peru not knowing their suppliers collected the p's from other regions. is that what you mean?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

serra_keeper said:


> Joy, I just called my LFS and they said they Import all their fish from Peru, So I have a Peruvian S. Rhombeus from the Rio Napo. A little detctive work is always needed. Thanks Guys!


Collection point does help...altuvei are found in Venezuela. As long as it was collected in Peru *(just because the exporter is based there doesn't mean all p's are collected there)*, then it would most likely be a rhom or compressus. Unique look if it is a rhom...possibly a complex form. Post some pics sometime when you get a chance with the fish against a neutral background, no flash or shadows, and a good flank shot. A head on shot showing the thickness would be good to.








[/quote]

bioteach, does it mean that they couldve collected it from another location like venezuela or bolivia or brazil? and they're only based in peru thats why LFS say that the p's are from peru not knowing their suppliers collected the p's from other regions. is that what you mean?
[/quote]

Yes...I'm not saying they did, but it wouldn't surprise me. Unless the exporter said it came from a certain river or location, you never really know for sure.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

ok then.. i guess my supposed to be "hollandi" that looks very much like an altuvie
could really be an altuvie..i asked the seller where its from, they said from PERU. thanks BioTeach!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serra_keeper Posted Yesterday, 03:58 PM
> ok then.. i guess my supposed to be "hollandi" that looks very much like an altuvie
> could really be an altuvie..i asked the seller where its from, *they said from PERU.* thanks BioTeach!


S. altuvei are not known from Peru. Your fish is S. compressus IF its from Peru. Assuming the dealer is correct and its not a filler fish from Venezuela (=S. altuvei mixed in to fill order). In looking at the photo, there are dense spot (though faint) on the belly region, consistent with S. compressus.


----------

